# Hooked myself good



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Michael G. and I went to Blackwater. Ran into Bruce (sorry, I don't know his PFF handle) He was catching fish. He hooked up w/ a lady fish and wound up burying the treble hook in his finger. I tried the fishing line truck, but, It was IN and wasn't coming out. I put some ointment on it and he left to get the hook taken out. After Bruce left I started catching fish (thanks to Bruce) and limited on trout but kept fishing. 
Caught my first Jack Crevalle. Then Caught a good sized trout and, Damn if it didn't happen to me too. Buried a treble in my pinkie. Damn, damn, damn, Tried to get it out w/ plires, no joy. I cut the line, to relieve some of the pressure. Michael G. Cut the hook off, so just a little was left to bang around. Wound up going to Santa Rosa Urgent Care, They couldn't pull it out, so, wound up just pushing it through. Great day fishing, but, the end sucked. 

You know the saying, sometimes you're the bug and sometimes you're the windshield. 

In the end it's all ok, I was able to change the hooks on my new favorite lure.

Bruce, thanks for the tips. Michael G. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Michael G. (Aug 22, 2012)

Glad you're OK. Looking forward to our next trip.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I was on BW this AM also should've come an seen me!! I would've given you the self aid buddy care treatment. Glad it's out, and nice trout


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Och!! Never had it happen to me.....yet (knock on wood)

Glad you're ok!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

When that happens to someone or myself immediately put it in ice cold water in your ice chest. The pain will go away..! You won't feel a thing. If it's not in any tendons cut it off and push it thru just the hospital did. I only did it once..!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ouch !
well you got some fish so that makes it better .


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Fresh bait!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Hank, its Bruce...too funny...not your finger I'm sorry man...but can you imagine what the folks at the ER thought today!

I just finished posting my own horror story from this morning in the Inshore section.

Glad to hear you continued to catch fish...I'm headed out again in the a.m. but to a different spot w/ bigger specks...

Watch those hooks buddy...thanks for trying to remove mine...and you gotta chuckle at it just a bit. I mean what are the odds.

Looking forward to seeing you on the water again soon.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Ouch. Still waiting for this to happen to me.


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

DUDE!!!! that looks painful...ouch!!! congrats on the jack! :thumbsup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Hankhill= real man!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, all these "fishermen" on here that haven't done this before??? Geeeezzzzz I must be unlucky like you brother!!! I rared back 1 day sinking a bait hook into my back!!!! That was real fun! Glad you made it through it and caught some nice fishies!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Jason said:


> Man, all these "fishermen" on here that haven't done this before??? Geeeezzzzz I must be unlucky like you brother!!! I rared back 1 day sinking a bait hook into my back!!!! That was real fun! Glad you made it through it and caught some nice fishies!!!


Heck man been there done that! It SUCKS!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

That is another advantage of de-barbing those hooks before you fish with them - easier removal from your own flesh. Glad everyone is okay.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Where do you guys put your Yaks in at? Been thinking about trying BW this weekend.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mae lane, off of Ward Basin Rd. It's a real small ramp mostly yaks use it. There are 2 more ramps at the end of Ward Basin for boats.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I've yet to get one in me past the barb but had a buddy who brought his girlfriend out fishing. He went to cast and put the hook through her ear into the side of her head. Apparently there is a method for pulling hooks out with fishing line, guess I need to learn it cause eventually it's gonna happen to me. At least you caught some fish though, getting hooked and skunked might be too much.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Foulhook said:


> That is another advantage of de-barbing those hooks before you fish with them - easier removal from your own flesh. Glad everyone is okay.


X20 had to get a big ole hook cut out my neck once. All my trebles and most singles are now barbless. Live bait hooks sometimes get a pass.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Dang HankHill, that was bad! I actually got a hook in me a few weeks ago. The dang trout still had the mirrolure hook in his mouth and was flailing around; that was the worst part. I smashed him against my chest to keep in still, then worked it out of him, then me, with pliers. Thank goodness I had crimped the barbs on throat rusty lure!


----------

